# Flying jokes



## Soob

Witam
Ostatnio wziąłem się za czytanie pewnej książki i mam tam takie zdanie już na samym początku "_Still, the jokes had not exactly been flying thick and fast of late, and none had flown in Tom Thorne's direction_". Nie za bardzo mogę zrozumieć tutaj to "_flying thick and fast of late"_. Czy chodzi o to, że te kawały nie przypadły mu do gustu czy jak?


----------



## Thomas1

Dobrze by było wiedzieć, z jakiej odmiany angielskiego pochodzi zdanie. 
Podany fragment zawiera tak naprawdę dwa wyrażenia.
1.*thick and fast* in large numbers or amounts and at a rapid rate. _The enemy soldiers came thick and fast. New problems seem to come thick and fast._
See also: and, fast, thick
McGraw-Hill Dictionary of American Idioms and Phrasal Verbs. © 2002 by The McGraw-Hill Companies, Inc.
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/thick+and+fast​ 
Wielki słownik PWN-Oxford w części angielsko-polskiej podaje następujące przykłady "thick and fast":*offers are coming in thick and fast* oferty napływają nieprzerwanym strumieniem; *his tears fell thick and fast* łzy lały mu się ciurkiem;​ 
2.
"of late" to po prostu konstrukcja oznaczająca "lately", czyli nasze "ostatnio" itp. "of" można używać z określeniami zazwyczaj oznaczającymi jakiś okres czasu w znaczeniu "podczas", "w (czasie)" (niekoniecznie zawsze tak tłumaczone):_I like to go to a pub of an evening. -- Lubię iść do pubu wieczorem.
I haven't had much work of recent months. -- W ostatnich miesiącach nie miałem dużo pracy._​


----------



## Soob

Thomas1 said:


> Dobrze by było wiedzieć, z jakiej odmiany angielskiego pochodzi zdanie.
> Podany fragment zawiera tak naprawdę dwa wyrażenia.
> 1.*thick and fast* in large numbers or amounts and at a rapid rate. _The enemy soldiers came thick and fast. New problems seem to come thick and fast._
> See also: and, fast, thick
> McGraw-Hill Dictionary of American Idioms and Phrasal Verbs. © 2002 by The McGraw-Hill Companies, Inc.
> http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/thick+and+fast​
> Wielki słownik PWN-Oxford w części angielsko-polskiej podaje następujące przykłady "thick and fast":*offers are coming in thick and fast* oferty napływają nieprzerwanym strumieniem; *his tears fell thick and fast* łzy lały mu się ciurkiem;​


Wyraenie z angielskiej odmiany języka 


Thomas1 said:


> 2.
> "of late" to po prostu konstrukcja oznaczająca "lately", czyli nasze "ostatnio" itp. "of" można używać z określeniami zazwyczaj oznaczającymi jakiś okres czasu w znaczeniu "podczas", "w (czasie)" (niekoniecznie zawsze tak tłumaczone):_I like to go to a pub of an evening. -- Lubię iść do pubu wieczorem.
> I haven't had much work of recent months. -- W ostatnich miesiącach nie miałem dużo pracy._​


Dzięki wielkie  Szczerze mówiąc nie wiedziałem o tym


----------



## Thomas1

Some speakers of vernacular English varieties, particularly in isolated  or mountainous regions of the southern United States, use phrases such  as _of a night_ or _of an evening_ in place of Standard English _at night_ or _in the evening,_ as in _We'd go hunting of an evening._ This _of_ construction is used only when referring to a repeated action—where Standard English uses _nights, evenings,_ and the like, as in _We'd go hunting nights._ It is not used for single actions, as in _She returned at night._ · Interestingly, these _of_ and _-s_ constructions are related. This _-s_  construction, which dates back to the Old English period (c. 449-1100),  does not signify a plurality but is similar to the so-called genitive  suffix _-s,_ which often indicates possession, as in _the king's throne._ Just as this example can also be phrased as _the throne of the king, nights_ can be reformulated as _of a night._ This reformulation has been possible since the Middle English period (c. 1100-1500). Sometimes the original _-s_ ending remains in the _of_ construction, as in _We'd walk to the store of evenings,_ but usually it is omitted. Using _of_  with adverbial time phrases has not always been confined to vernacular  speech, as is evidenced by its occurrence in sources from the Wycliffite  Bible (1382) to Theodore Dreiser's 1911 novel _Jennie Gerhardt: "There was a place out in one corner of the veranda where he liked to sit of a spring or summer evening."_ 
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/of​


----------



## Soob

A jak w takim razie rozumieć to "flying" użyte tutaj?


----------



## Thomas1

W przenośnym:
*12. * _Informal._ to be acceptable, believable, feasible, or successful:  It seemed like a good idea, but it just wouldn't fly.
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/fly


----------



## Soob

Ok! Dzięki wielkie za pomoc!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> W przenośnym:
> *12. * _Informal._ to be acceptable, believable, feasible, or successful:  It seemed like a good idea, but it just wouldn't fly.
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/fly


Ja bym powiedział "ostatnio dowcipy nie krążyły gęsto".


----------



## NotNow

Thomas1 said:


> W przenośnym:
> *12. * _Informal._ to be acceptable, believable, feasible, or successful:  It seemed like a good idea, but it just wouldn't fly.
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/fly



In the given context, the word_ flying _would be better understood as meaning that many jokes were being told at a rapid pace.

See 3a:  
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/fly


----------



## Thomas1

I'm sorry for the confusion.  That was my initial idea, but I thought it wasn't correct. Thank you for your clarification.


----------



## Soob

NotNow said:


> In the given context, the word_ flying _would be better understood as meaning that many jokes were being told at a rapid pace.
> 
> See 3a:
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/fly


Thank you so much. I understood it in this way first time, but I wasn't sure about that


----------

